# Ukrainian: I am glad to hear from Ukraine



## Setwale_Charm

I am not sure whether what I construct sounds really Ukrainian, can anybody help with a translation?


----------



## Crescent

Setwale_Charm said:


> I am not sure whether what I construct sounds really Ukrainian, can anybody help with a translation?



Hey, Setwale!  Well, I decided to take a stab at it, in the end, and to embarras myself with my lack of ability to communicate in my ''_mother tongue_''. Please don't hold it against me! >.<

Here's my try: : *Я рад(а) отримовати вiсти з Украiни.*

But please get a real native to check this for you before sending it off with lots of mistakes which I've no doubt made! >.<


----------



## eol

Crescent said:


> Hey, Setwale!  Well, I decided to take a stab at it, in the end, and to embarras myself with my lack of ability to communicate in my ''mother tongue''. Please don't hold it against me! >.<
> 
> Here's my try: : Я рад(а) отримовати вiсти з Украiни.
> 
> But please get a real native to check this for you before sending it off with lots of mistakes which I've no doubt made! >.<



Я радий (рада) отримувати вiсті з України.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Дуже дякую, но я скорее имела ввиду: я рада услышать от кого-то с Украины

Это первый наш контакт с коллегой из Украины и мы хотим сказать, что мы рада слышать, что Украина с нами.
 		 	 		 		 		 		 		 		 			 				________________


----------



## eol

> рада услышать от кого-то с Украины


рада почути (від?) когось з України


> мы рады слышать, что Украина с нами


ми раді чути, що Україна з нами


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Дуже дякую, eol.


----------



## Crescent

eol said:


> рада почути (від?) когось з України
> 
> *ми раді чути, що Україна з нами*


Hi, eol! 
But doesn't that mean: _We're glad to hear that Ukraine is with us?_


----------



## SatiLord

Radiy chuty noviny z Ukrayiny

Sorry that I'm using the english alphabet, currently I'm in USA.


----------



## Blacklack

Setwale_Charm said:


> I am not sure whether what I construct sounds really Ukrainian, can anybody help with a translation?


It certainly doesn't. My version though would be like this:
Приємно отримати звісточку з України / Дуже потішила звісточка з України.


----------

